
8 ways to tell you’re building something nobody wants (and what to do about it) - gbourne
http://www.hullfinancialplanning.com/why-paying-assets-under-management-fees-is-like-getting-a-car-loan-from-a-used-car-dealer/
======
MentallyRetired
Incorrect link?

